# Auger and Rake Assembly Removal for Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Some of you may have caught my previous thread on my recent purchase of a used Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE. The previous owner only used a few times, but managed to chip the rakes on the auger in a few spots. I'm planning to pull the whole assembly to get uniform coverage on it. After a lot of consideration, I'll be using Rust-Oleum professional primer and their farm implement enamel.

Anyway, it appears to be as simple as unbolting it from the rake supports on each side of the box and any mounting bolts at the rear inside. Is it that straightforward or am I missing anything?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure on your Toro but removing auger assembly is usually more involved than that on most blowers ... pulleys in the back and sometimes bearings, etc. .... sure you can't just pull shear pins and spin to touch up augers?


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Not sure on your Toro but removing auger assembly is usually more involved than that on most blowers ... pulleys in the back and sometimes bearings, etc. .... sure you can't just pull shear pins and spin to touch up augers?


If it's more involved than what I assumed, I might stick with the KISS method. If I can just pull those shear/retaining bolts and rotate the assembly, that might be the best way. I wonder if there is a torque spec for reinstallation...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

nope, just snug them up ....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mphilleo said:


> I wonder if there is a torque spec for reinstallation...


Finger tight, plus some... Actually, I use a 1/4" drive ratchet handle 5" long and hold it with the web of my hand right against the ratchet head. Can't over tighten it that way.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*TORO does not use those BLOODY SHEER Pins. Just snug them up tight when you are done doing whatever it is you are doing.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those sure look like shear pins to me .......


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*They come from the little TORO Factory with Cadium Plated grade 5 Bolts. Read the TORO website.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just saying, any pin/bolt in an auger, holding it in place through the shaft in the center, would mean to me that it is intended to be a shear bolt/pin, regardless of its composition ... ?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Some toros go with a hardened gearset and engine too. Shear pins could be added protection. I think


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> Just saying, any pin/bolt in an auger, holding it in place through the shaft in the center, would mean to me that it is intended to be a shear bolt/pin, regardless of its composition ... ?


They really aren't intended to shear. They are just there to pin the auger to the shaft:









Why Are There No Shear Pins On Toro Two-Stage Snowblowers? - MovingSnow.com


Why Are There No Shear Pins on Toro Two-Stage Snowblowers? I get asked this question all the time. Yes, there are two bolts in the front augers of a Toro snow blower but they are not shear pins. They are simply there to attach the auger to the auger shaft. Here is a video from Toro to explain...




movingsnow.com





Supposedly, the engine will stall before the transmission breaks internally.

BUT, tell that to my friend whose 1028 ended up with a dead auger gearbox just months after the warranty lapsed (his local dealer was able to get Toro to approve a goodwill repair, though).


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

In my career repairing equipment I have heard too many people say that a piece of equipment can't fail. I am far less certain as repairing the broken equipment kept me employed. Even a well thought out and well-designed asset should be protected. If I owned a Toro, I would certainly replace those bolts with shear bolts to protect my investment. You just never know what someone has dropped on your laneway under the snow. But that is just me, I guess.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> If I owned a Toro, I would certainly replace those bolts with shear bolts to protect my investment. You just never know what someone has dropped on your laneway under the snow. But that is just me, I guess.


Me, too... Belt and suspenders = Honda HSS1332AATD with Shear Bolts *AND* Auger Shear Bolt Guard System. Have not broken one yet in five years, but have broken the impeller shear bolt once.


----------

